# Not too bad.......



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

This is going to Tampa FL area to get a guy some brownie points. Cut one out of one of those 5/4 pine panels and it didn't look right. Don't know if it was so many letters in the text or just a bad piece of wood. Cuts weren't clean and the paint bled pretty bad. Couldn't send it out. Sooooooo ...... I cut a couple 16" pieces off one of those 5/8 baltic birch boards on sale from Menards and made a thicker piece to work with. Finished with honey maple stain.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

They will be proud of that as you should be also. Outstanding


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job John ! Amazing what these CNC router tables are capable of in the right hands


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Wooo-weee. I think you outdid yourself on this one. :grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

At least he'll always remember his anniversary, just glance at the good book on the wall. Nice. The Baltic Birch looks like pages.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, John! I haven't tried anything like that - hours to cut, I assume. Looks great!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Very nice, John! I haven't tried anything like that - hours to cut, I assume. Looks great!


David, Having my little hobby machine set at 180 ipm, which slows down on the details, it took about an hour and a half for the rough cut (got to do that with hardwood) and just under 4 hours for the finish cut using a 1/4 inch ball nose. Looks over 90% what a 1/8 inch ball nose would have done, and a lot quicker.

Hardwood does cut and finish a lot nicer than pine, but not cheap and you have to make your own boards if you need any thickness at all. I may have to find a mill someplace and fire up the DW 735 sitting in the corner. Trouble is, people don't like paying extra for the hardwood.


----------



## HHJ (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice work on details! Overall it's looking outstanding


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That's incredible John.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

WOW...Awesome...


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

John, This is beautiful! You may be leaving the ranks of the Craftsman, and entering the realm of the Artiste.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

artman60 said:


> John, This is beautiful! You may be leaving the ranks of the Craftsman, and entering the realm of the Artiste.


Ain't no way, Artie. Just a retired hobbiest. I just get lucky once in a while when I download a file that's already been made, and can accidently mate it to another one with acceptable results.

But I do appreciate the compliments when I get them.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

that is one thick book....page that is...


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

John, I'm currently building my workshop (and having a blast doing so, I might add LOL), I hope to be making sawdust by summers end. I can only hope that my best work, comes out as good as your work you post here! The only thing I have going for me is my name is Arthur, so I can truthfully say all my work, is a "work of Art" (My wife is kinda tired of hearing that one, keeps telling me I'm not as funny as I think I am). Keep posting the good work, you give me many ideas.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Artie - your wife must be related to mine - mine doesn't think I'm as funny as I think I am.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Artie - your wife must be related to mine - mine doesn't think I'm as funny as I think I am.


Well, since She does put up with me, and does support my hobbies, I guess I can put up with not being funny LOL. Course once I get a clue of what I'm doing, I gotta make Her a 5 compartment hobby basket, I got a plan for. (I'll have blast making that too)


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Great job!!!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Another great piece John!


----------

